# What personality are you? Quiz! Dove Owl Peacock or Eagle???



## MrMongrel

A very interesting personality quiz that I've taken before, and one that may help enlighten you as to some good and bad traits that you haven't picked up on before! Be sure to be honest on the test about the words that match your personality, not the ones that you would LIKE to match them!

Our group supervisor had us take this at work today, and ironically, she guessed our answers before we revealed them to the rest of our group, and she was 100 % accurate. 

1. Take Quiz: http://richardstep.com/dope-personality-type-quiz/

2. Post your results here!!!

3. Here are some links that go further in depth about the personality archetypes.

http://www.peterursbender.com/quiz/all.html






And for those wondering, I'm an Eagle with Peacock as secondary.

The odd thing is that I've also read that Eagles/Owls tend to be more politically conservative and Peacocks/Doves tend to be more liberal. This certainly applies to me as I'm conservative with social liberal leanings. Does it apply to you as well?

​


----------



## dr bee

Mainly DOVE.. next comes OWL


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Apparently, I'm an owl at 47.5%, which actually describes me pretty good. My second is eagle at 22.5%, I don't know about the political/liberal thing, because I don't know what they mean


----------



## Love Minus Zero

I'm *Dove: *"The peaceful dove. The dove is people-orientated, loyal, friendly, hard working and a great team player but tends to avoid change, confrontation, risk-taking and assertiveness."

Yea, that does sound like me, after that was Owl.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Apparently I'm an Owl, except for the fact I hate maths.


----------



## Syndacus

Eagle 30% Owl 30%

Like a boss!


----------



## tea111red

Owl: 40%
Eagle: 30%
Dove: 22.5%
Peacock: 7.5%


----------



## MrMongrel

Eagle (72.5%)
Peacock (15%)
Owl (10%)
Dove (2.5%)

Rawr!

​


----------



## MrZi

owl 45%
Dove (30%)
Peacock (17.5%)
Eagle (7.5%)

The wise owl. The owl is logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. The owl can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. Owls are not big risk takers but love detail.

was pretty true to be honest - looks pretty bad when you read the truth about yourself.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

*Owl 40%*
Dove (37.5%)

"Communication Type: Asking
You have a tendency to be indirect, have a slow pace, avoid risk, use a soft voice, are cautious, tend to ask permission, have low assertiveness, ask questions, and are usually a better listener."

_ Most definitely sounds ike me ^._

"Some Negative Emotions:
You tend to remember the negatives, are too introspective, self-centered, moody & depressed, have guilty feelings, are off in another world, have a persecution complex, and have selective hearing. "

_I don't know about self-centered, but everything else is pretty good LOL._

Some Positive Friendship Traits:
You are faithful and devoted, can solve others' problems, seek the ideal mate, make friends cautiously, are content to stay in the background, you will listen to complaints, and avoid causing attention.

_Score!_

Negative Work Qualities:
You are hard to please, are not people oriented, over analyze / plan, your standards are often too high, get upset over imperfections, and have a deep need for approval.

_ I'm not actually a perfectionist and I am fairly easy to please now that I'm a bit older, but most of that sounds about right._

Everything else is kind of so-so. Doesn't fit me as much as those do LOL. Makes me seem like a horrible person.. :teeth I also suck very badly at math sooo...woof.


----------



## vaness

dove 52.5%
owl 37.5%
peacock 7.5%
eagle 2.5%


----------



## shelbster18

Owl: 50%
Dove: 45%
Peacock: 5% 

That definitely sounds like me!


----------



## offbyone

Your DOPE Personality Type:
Owl (35%)
Dove (30%)
Peacock (27.5%)
Eagle (7.5%)

I love when I'm almost equally distributed between everything. It happens fairly often with personality type tests for me.


----------



## GaaraAgain

I got Owl 50% (low assertive, low emtionality) and Dove 40% (low assertive, high emotionality) . I disagree with a lot of the Owl descriptions and some are contradictory. I found Dove to be much more descriptive of me. Owl was right about a lot of the negative stuff, though.


----------



## Freiheit

Owl 67.5%


Dove (27.5%)
Eagle (2.5%)
Peacock (2.5%)


----------



## identitycrisis

Owl (50%)
Dove (37.5%)
Peacock (7.5%)
Eagle (5%)
Feeling forced to click options like "Depressed", "Moody", and "Loner" made me feel all kinds of awesome :roll


----------



## someguy8

Dove:35%
Owl:25%

Half the stuff listed good and bad is off. But i guess that is expected with only 4 possible outcomes.


----------



## Pialicious88

eagle 50% "You make intense eye contact, use aggressive gestures, lean forward, have a serious expression, are impatient, and use a monotone voice" yup that's me


----------



## diamondheart89

Owl 35%


Except I'm messy and don't care about charts or graphs at all. Some of it does fit though, but so do the others. I guess that's why my percentages are all close to each other (25%, 22.5%, and 17.5)


----------



## rdrr

*Dove (57.5%)*
Owl (22.5%)
Eagle (12.5%)
Peacock (7.5%)
The peaceful dove. The dove is people-orientated, loyal, friendly, hard working and a great team player but tends to avoid change, confrontation, risk-taking and assertiveness


----------



## MJM58

I'm a mix of dove and owl. The owl seems to describe me more than the dove does, though.


----------



## secreta

*Owl (57.5%)*
Dove (32.5%)
Eagle (5%)
Peacock (5%)


----------



## lissa530

Owl 70%

Dove 20%
Eagle 5%
Peacock 5%


----------



## pheonixrising

Dove (32.5%)
Peacock (32.5%)
Owl (30%)
Eagle (5%)
I took it once and was more of a peacock, I thought that was interesting. Went back and changed some answers that I hadn't picked before, but also related to me. I think this is a better judgement here. haha


----------



## Nesa

Dove (52.5%)
Owl (37.5%)
Eagle (10%)
The peaceful dove. The dove is people-orientated, loyal, friendly, hard working and a great team player but tends to avoid change, confrontation, risk-taking and assertiveness.

Weird, I'm definitely more of an owl. But I think most of my answers tended toward peaceful/hesitant/fearful instead of serious/exacting/critical so that's how I ended up with dove.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

The results were waaaay off for me. lol. Very inaccurate, even though I answered honestly.


----------



## Innamorata

Your DOPE Personality Type:
Owl (42.5%)
('Detail Seeker' --> Low Assertive / Low Emotionality)

The wise owl. The owl is logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. The owl can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. Owls are not big risk takers but love detail.

General Strengths:
You are industrious, orderly, exacting, persistent, and serious. 

General Weaknesses:
You are critical, indecisive, stuffy, picky, and oppresively moralistic. 

Judging Type: Thinking
You are task oriented, left-brained, want specifics and facts, use non-expressive facial expressions, and use limited small talk. 

Communication Type: Asking
You have a tendency to be indirect, have a slow pace, avoid risk, use a soft voice, are cautious, tend to ask permission, have low assertiveness, ask questions, and are usually a better listener.

Personality Verbal Clues:
You ask many questions, are precise, use a careful and studied speech, talk about tasks, are soft spoken, stick to the agenda, are a patient listener, use indecisive statements, and say "I think..." a lot. 

Personality Physical Clues:
You use few gestures (if any), have a controlled and stiff posture, make infrequent eye contact, fold your arms, link data and find patterns, take many notes, and have serious expressions. 

Some Positive Emotions:
You are deep & thoughtful, self-sacrificing, philosophical & poetic, appreciative of beauty, idealistic, serious & purposeful, sensitive to others, and unemotional. 

Some Negative Emotions:
You tend to remember the negatives, are too introspective, self-centered, moody & depressed, have guilty feelings, are off in another world, have a persecution complex, and have selective hearing. 

Positive Work Qualities:
You are detail conscious, like charts / graphs / schedules / figures / lists, easily see problems, are persistent and thorough, have a need for task closure, are neat and tidy, economical, and have a low assertiveness. 

Negative Work Qualities:
You are hard to please, are not people oriented, over analyze / plan, your standards are often too high, get upset over imperfections, and have a deep need for approval. 

Some Positive Friendship Traits:
You are faithful and devoted, can solve others' problems, seek the ideal mate, make friends cautiously, are content to stay in the background, you will listen to complaints, and avoid causing attention. 

Some Negative Friendship Traits:
You hold back affection, are withdrawn and remote, antagonistic & vengeful, dislike those in opposition, and are suspicious & critical.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

*owl (45 %)*
Dove (42.5%)
Eagle (7.5%)
Peacock (5%)


----------



## Marakunda

I took the test but it all seemed like BS to me, didn't sound like me really...

Apparently I'm 40% dove.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

Its a little different everytime, but I average

Eagle: 30
Dove: 30
Owl: 30
Peacock: 10

So I am complete balance of everything but peacock :stu


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Dove 45%


----------



## laura024

*Owl (42.5%)*


----------



## KelsKels

Owl


----------



## Silent Image

Dove 62.5

Here's how you scored on the other DOPE Personality Types:


Owl (25%)
Eagle (7.5%)
Peacock (5%)


----------



## Class

Owl, 47.5%
Dove 45% <--That's pretty close, methinks.

The test results aren't so far off, but they aren't completely telling of me.


----------



## jayport

*Owl (50%)*


Dove (20%)
Eagle (17.5%)
Peacock (12.5%)


----------



## FitchForce

*Eagle (35%)*
Peacock (27.5%)
Dove (20%)
Owl (17.5%)


----------



## melissa75

75% OWL.

Almost everything described fit my personality. I do show emotion, though...I think.


----------



## CaptainRoommate

Owl, 65%.


----------



## Dying note

*Owl- 47.5%*
Dove (27.5%)
Eagle (20%)
Peacock (5%)

lol....So much of it is true. Especially this...

_ *Some Negative Emotions:*
You tend to remember the negatives, are too introspective, self-centered, moody & depressed, have guilty feelings, are off in another world, have a persecution complex, and have selective hearing. _


----------



## Karuni

Owl (57.5%)
Dove (40%)
Eagle (2.5%)

A lot of what the owl description said is true, but some of it isn't like I am quite emotional. Pretty funny I scored nothing on peacock so it didn't even show up. xD


----------



## enzo

*80%* Dove....


----------



## mapthesoul

I am on Owl at 50% and a Dove at 37.5%. 

The results make enough sense!


----------



## skygazer

why no penguins..


----------



## MrMongrel

Because no one has posted the Eagle Description:

*EAGLES*:

*General Strengths:*
You are strong willed, independent, practical, decisive, and efficient.

*General Weaknesses:*
You tend to be dominating, tough, severe, pushy, and harsh.

*Judging Type: Thinking*
You are task oriented, left-brained, want specifics and facts, use non-expressive facial expressions, and use limited small talk.

*Communication Type: Telling*
You are fast paced, a risk taker, loud, opinionated, a rule breaker, highly assertive, make statements, and selectively listen.

*Personality Verbal Clues:*
You tend to tell vs. ask, haave rapid speech, ask for data, use organized delivery, make decisive statements, readily state opinions, and get to the "bottom-line".

*Personality Physical Clues:*
You make intense eye contact, use aggressive gestures, lean forward, have a serious expression, are impatient, and use a monotone voice.

*Some Positive Emotions:*
You are a born leader, can run anything, are independent & self-sufficient, have a strong desire for change, are not easily discouraged, must correct wrongs, and are unemotional.

*Some Negative Emotions:*
You enjoy controversy / arguing, are bossy, impatient / can't relax, quick tempered, inflexible, and unsympathetic.

*Positive Work Qualities:*
You move quickly to action, are goal oriented, insist on production, thrive on opposition, see the big picture, stimulate activity, seek practical solutions, organize well, make goals, and delegate easily.

*Negative Work Qualities:*
You may make rash decisions, have little tolerance for mistakes, believe the end justifies the means, don't analyze details, may be rude or tactless, and are demanding of others.

*Some Positive Friendship Traits:*
You will work well in group activities, are usually right, excel in emergencies, not dependent on friendships, and will lead & organize.

*Some Negative Friendship Traits:*
You tend to be too independent, you may be right but are unpopular for it, tend to use people, know everything, dominate others, decide for others, and can't say "I'm sorry...".
​


----------



## MrMongrel

skygazer said:


> why no penguins..


I made this one up, just for you:

PENGUIN:

Strengths:

You look great in a tux.

You are good in snow.

Ice is your friend, and you can build a snowman in 3 minutes or less.

*Weaknesses:

*You can be cold hearted.

Your dinner is served cold, much of the time.

Your favorite song is 'Ice, Ice Baby'.

​


----------



## Slytherclaw

62.7% owl...interesting. Describes me very well. I am after all an INTJ (or ISTJ, depends on my mood) so this matches up well.


----------



## sanspants08

52.5% Eagle. Pretty accurate for me, save for the part about taking leadership roles--which I don't do very often. Also, I can definitely say "I'm sorry," and I am definitely sympathetic.


Owl (32.5%)
Peacock (7.5%)
Dove (7.5%)


----------



## Ortelius

Dove (47.5%)
I feel it to describe me very well, except that I don't have any friends. I'm an INTP. :blank

Owl (42.5%)
Eagle (7.5%)
Peacock (2.5%)


----------



## MrMongrel

Slytherclaw said:


> 62.7% owl...interesting. Describes me very well. I am after all an INTJ (or ISTJ, depends on my mood) so this matches up well.


That's funny, since I was actually pondering how the Owl reminded me a lot of the INTJ archetype and Eagle reminded me a lot of ENTJ, and I fall into both of the latter. Neat.​


----------



## sickofshyness

Dove (60%)
Owl (27.5%)
Peacock (10%)
Eagle (2.5%)


----------



## Just Tony

Peacock? bwahaha I just remembered Mark Wahlberg from "The Other Guys".

Ill post what I got when im done.

edit:Im a dove.


----------



## River In The Mountain

EEEEEEEEEagle 

then Owl


no option for parrot. I am dissapoint


----------



## Jitters28

Owl then eagle.

INFJ. Owl. Descriptions match up pretty well.


----------



## snowyowl

*Owl (57.5%)*
Dove (20%)
Peacock (17.5)
Eagle (5%)

Well then! I don't find myself calculating or overly critical and determinedly logical or anything like that, in fact, I think I'm really disorganized and tend to steer clear of details and facts, but I do have a rational and somewhat logical way of looking at situations, and everything else fits me perfectly!


----------



## Evo

*Dove (55%)*


Owl (30%)
Eagle (12.5%)
Peacock (2.5%)


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

*Owl (57.5%)*


Dove (27.5%)
Eagle (10%)
Peacock (5%)


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

Dove (37.5%)('Harmony Seeker' --> Low Assertive / High Emotionality)

The peaceful dove. The dove is people-orientated, loyal, friendly, hard working and a great team player but tends to avoid change, confrontation, risk-taking and assertiveness.

It Decribes me quite well, I care for others more than myself. Im a very good listener, but I worry alot and I don't take charge. Most of its true, apart from having loads of friends.


Owl (32.5%)
Eagle (20%)
Peacock (10%)


----------



## Meta14

Lot of Doves and Owls here.

52.5 Owl
37.5 Dove
7.5 Peacock
2.5 Eagle

But we're all low self esteem, and our answers are subjective to that. I think this test would be more accurate if it was done by a 3rd party.


----------



## GuyMontag

I'm an owl.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Dove, I demand Bear.


----------



## Larkspur

I'm a dove.


----------



## northstar1991

*Dove- 47.5%*
Owl - 32.5%
Eagle- 10%
Peacock- 10%


----------



## krizz

Owl:52.5%
Dove:37.5%
Eagle:7.5%
Peacock:2.5%

Had a hard time answering the first 20 questions because barely any of the positive words described me at all...


----------



## ShyGirl123

DOPE 50% OWL

This is me yes...


----------



## BobtheBest

*Dove (40%)*
Owl (32.5%) 
Peacock (17.5%) 
Eagle (10%)


----------



## Evilan

*Dove 30%*
Owl 27.5%
Eagle 25%
Peacock 17.5%

I don't quite agree with the Owl part, but I do agree I am a mix between Dove and Eagle definitely.


----------



## katiebird

I liked this quiz, the results seems very accurate for me. I'm a dove


----------



## Cipher

47.5% dove
45% owl
7.5% eagle

I agree with predominately being a mix between the owl and dove. In the future, I hope to be more owl and possibly eagle and less dove.


----------



## lightsout

I clicked, started it, then after about 5 scrolled down to see 40 questions....I'll do it another day, haha.


----------



## Neptunus

Owl (50%)
Peacock (27.5%)
Dove (12.5%)
Eagle (10%)


----------



## crookedsmile

*Dove (45%)*
Owl (32.5%)
Peacock (15%)
Eagle (7.5%)

:yes


----------



## Catnap

Dove (62.5%)
Owl (25%)
Peacock (12.5%)
Eagle (0%)
Wow, I got 0% Eagle! Is that bad? :teeth


----------



## nycdude

*Your DOPE Personality Type:
 Owl (35%)*

('Detail Seeker' --> Low Assertive / Low Emotionality)

The wise owl. The owl is logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. The owl can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. Owls are not big risk takers but love detail.


----------



## Jinxx

*Owl (50%)*
Eagle (20%)
Dove (17.5%)
Peacock (12.5%)


----------



## Cyber Lume

*Owl (47.5%)*
Dove (37.5%)
Eagle (12.5%)
Peacock (2.5%)

Owl sounded pretty spot-on for me.


----------



## missalyssa

Peacock 57.5 
Dove 22.5
Owl 10
Eagle 10


----------



## Loser Name

Dove (45 %)
Owl (45%)
Eagle (7.5%)
Peacock (2.5%)


----------



## Lune

An owl~

I suppose that is pretty accurate.


----------



## tranquildream

Owl at 45% but I'm not orderly or a planner at all lol


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

Dove: 52.5%
Owl: 35%
Eagle: 7.5%
Peacock: 5%


----------



## Nocti

Owl 60%
Dove 25%
Eagle 10%
Peacock 5%

Owl describes me pretty well.


----------



## Tweedy

Owl 37.5
Dove 25
Peacock 25
Eagle 12.5


----------



## Cassabell

I got Peacock..hmmm i agree with it somewhat but im only like a Peacock on my good days.
the rest were 

Owl (35%)
Eagle (15%)
Dove (7.5%)
i kinda think i was more a dove when i was little and in my teens, and then something mentally snapped in my 20's and i became almost like an extrovert...now i just dont know! cool test tho


----------



## Desmond1990

Owl (45%)
Dove (40%)
Eagle (12.5%)
Peacock (2.5%)


----------



## Ravenesque

Owl: 57.5%

I've lost the page now, so can't find the results of the others, but dove came second with something like 24%, then eagle, then peacock was the lowest with 10%.


----------



## AbsenceOfSound

Owl 50%
Dove 30%
Peacock 17.5%
Eagle 2.5%

Not sure about the whole "un-emotional" thing.... But the rest is pretty accurate.


----------



## LittleSister

*Owl (40%)*
Eagle (22.5%)
Dove (20%)
Peacock (17.5%)

The wise owl. The owl is logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. The owl can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. Owls are not big risk takers but love detail.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Owl (30%)
('Detail Seeker' --> Low Assertive / Low Emotionality)

The wise owl. The owl is logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. The owl can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. Owls are not big risk takers but love detail.

General Strengths:
You are industrious, orderly, exacting, persistent, and serious.

General Weaknesses:
You are critical, indecisive, stuffy, picky, and oppresively moralistic.

Judging Type: Thinking
You are task oriented, left-brained, want specifics and facts, use non-expressive facial expressions, and use limited small talk.

Communication Type: Asking
You have a tendency to be indirect, have a slow pace, avoid risk, use a soft voice, are cautious, tend to ask permission, have low assertiveness, ask questions, and are usually a better listener.

Personality Verbal Clues:
You ask many questions, are precise, use a careful and studied speech, talk about tasks, are soft spoken, stick to the agenda, are a patient listener, use indecisive statements, and say "I think..." a lot.

Personality Physical Clues:
You use few gestures (if any), have a controlled and stiff posture, make infrequent eye contact, fold your arms, link data and find patterns, take many notes, and have serious expressions.

Some Positive Emotions:
You are deep & thoughtful, self-sacrificing, philosophical & poetic, appreciative of beauty, idealistic, serious & purposeful, sensitive to others, and unemotional.

Some Negative Emotions:
You tend to remember the negatives, are too introspective, self-centered, moody & depressed, have guilty feelings, are off in another world, have a persecution complex, and have selective hearing.

Positive Work Qualities:
You are detail conscious, like charts / graphs / schedules / figures / lists, easily see problems, are persistent and thorough, have a need for task closure, are neat and tidy, economical, and have a low assertiveness.

Negative Work Qualities:
You are hard to please, are not people oriented, over analyze / plan, your standards are often too high, get upset over imperfections, and have a deep need for approval.

Some Positive Friendship Traits:
You are faithful and devoted, can solve others' problems, seek the ideal mate, make friends cautiously, are content to stay in the background, you will listen to complaints, and avoid causing attention.

Some Negative Friendship Traits:
You hold back affection, are withdrawn and remote, antagonistic & vengeful, dislike those in opposition, and are suspicious & critical.

Dove (27.5%)
Peacock (22.5%)
Eagle (20%)

I guess I _might_ be good at math. I was always getting mostly A's and B's in math in elementary and middle school. Both of my parents have a lot of technical people in their family, so it could be possible..


----------



## Saekon

Eagle (45%)
Dove (30%)
Owl (15%)
Peacock (10%)
Sounds kinda right, I'm assertive but I wouldn't call my self aggressive. I find it funny that my two main types "seemingly" oppose each other, I'm unsympathetic yet sympathetic ?


----------



## Puppet Master

*Well here's mine some of it's right some of it's not but that's normal. 
*

*
 Eagle (55%)*

*Owl (32.5%)*

*Dove (12.5%)*

*Peacock (0%)*


----------



## Yogurt

Hooo! I'm an owl =) 45%

When I first started reading it I was like wtf this isn't me! but I realized after reading the whole thing that it actually is lol.

Here's how you scored on the other DOPE Personality Types:


Dove (27.5%)
Peacock (22.5%)
Eagle (5%)


----------



## SweetNSour82

*Owl (45%)*


Dove (27.5%)
Peacock (17.5%)
Eagle (10%)


----------



## Witchcraft

*Owl (72.5%)*


Dove (12.5%)
Peacock (10%)
Eagle (5%)


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

Owl 47.5%
The wise owl. The owl is logical, mathematically minded, methodical and sometimes seen as a perfectionist. The owl can be slow to make decisions and inflexible if rules and logic says otherwise. Owls are not big risk takers but love detail.


Dove (40%)
Eagle (7.5%)
Peacock (5%)


----------



## artynerd

I am a Dove, 55.5% .. did this test before. Describes who I am "now" well. 

But the before me was an Owl. Dont remember the percentage. But it also described the old me.


----------



## ravens

Dove (65%)
Owl (32.5%)
Peacock (2.5%)
Eagle (0%)


----------



## Hexle

Oh I love personality quizzes!

Owl (60%)
Eagle (20%)
Peacock (10%)
Dove (10%)

Sound about right, except for the maths thingie xD


----------

